
Retracing Detroit's Native American Trails - Thevet
http://detroiturbanism.blogspot.com/2016/01/retracing-detroits-native-american.html
======
protomyth
"it's that some of these paths have been preserved as modern roads and
highways, and today we can still walk in the footsteps of the civilizations
that came before us."

Well, yeah, they were probably trails for a reason. Happened with a lot of old
trails which often have some funny names because of the Englishizing Native
American names, evolution of language, misspellings, and people not getting
the old words right.

